# "You can ship one car to Turkey if moving." ??????



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Don't want to start a rumor. My wife just texted me. Said "you can ship a car to Turkey if you are moving". Of course she heard this from someone who heard it from someone else. Does anyone know about this? Would be nice to ship a nice car to Turkey. Thanks.


----------



## IamGreg (Sep 10, 2014)

Im not positive but I think you are allowed to bring your own car in only if if leaves Turkey after 6 months and I think you can only do this twice. I not 100% but thats what I heard Turkey changes things all the time so it may have changed. I think it will be a BIG pain for you if you are staying permanently in Turkiye. 
You could also sell yours before you leave and buy a blue plate car but its a total pain in the butt.
Cheers
Greg


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

It will be a costly adventure to ship a car from the US. Why not sell it and buy something in Turkey?


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Just trying to get all the info. Most of the cars I have been looking at cost twice as much in Turkiye as the US. Would rather ask the question before I leave.


----------



## IamGreg (Sep 10, 2014)

ryan1428 said:


> Just trying to get all the info. Most of the cars I have been looking at cost twice as much in Turkiye as the US. Would rather ask the question before I leave.


YES I would like to know more too as some specialty and classic cars are triple in Turkey. I know the import tax is something like 80% for bigger displacement vehicles and classic cars its something like 200% now WTF. I tried to talk to many people about importing cars to turkey and they all said forget it too hard to do and you might not ever see it again


----------

